# QUI VIENT A L'AE



## Sir (5 Août 2001)

Salut a tous
Qui vient a l'apple expo moi je viens seul (enfin non ) 
repondez


----------



## archeos (5 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*
repondez*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui chef!
je n'ai rien compris


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2001)

moi j'y vais aussi (keynote+ expo le mercredi puis expo le samedi) faut pas oublier de s'équipé aussi : http://forums.macg.co/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=25&t=000154&p=


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Août 2001)

Moi je fait le voyage de Geneve a paris (je sais c'est pas trop long)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Je vient voir la Keynote et je viendrait quand bon me semblera... je reste jusqu'a dimanche donc...


----------



## Sir (6 Août 2001)

Qui veut venir avec moi?


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Moi je fait le voyage de Geneve a paris (je sais c'est pas trop long)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Je vient voir la Keynote et je viendrait quand bon me semblera... je reste jusqu'a dimanche donc...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fais gaffe au hotel sur paris c'est pas donnée sur la banlieu t'a plein d'hotel de bonne qualité pour pas trés cher et en plus c'est facile d'aller sur paris (si la sncf et la ratp ne sont pas en gréve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

p.s. : n'oublie pas le chocolat suisse il y a du monde qui adore ça


----------



## Sir (6 Août 2001)

Personne veut venir avec moi??


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2001)

je voudrait bien mais je change a la gare qui se trouve avant celle de rosny


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2001)

...je viens aussi mais uniquement le mercredi 26...
Pas de problème de Bruxelles à Paris...


----------



## Sir (6 Août 2001)

Personne ne veut venir avec moii ??


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (6 Août 2001)

T'arrêtes de poser les questions toutes les conces....
Ca devient lourd à la fin.....

Personne n'a répondu, tout simplement, parce que personne n'est sur le forum aujourd'hui....

Attend un peu avant de toujours répéter......


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2001)

il y aura plus de monde demain


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Août 2001)

c'est pas que je veux pas venir avec toi mais
vu qu'on se connait pas et que je sais pas d'où tu pars et par où tu passes pour y aller
forcémment
m'enfin sinon pourquoi pas !


----------



## Sir (6 Août 2001)

nt


----------



## Olivier.w (6 Août 2001)

Nan SirMac personne te répond et personne veu venir avec toi à l'Apple Expo car tout les MacUser pense que tu as une case en moin.


----------



## Sir (6 Août 2001)

allez casse toi olivier avec ta ALIZEE de merde


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2001)

de toutes façon on se retourvent tous a l'expo


----------



## Olivier.w (6 Août 2001)

Je rigolais, faut bien rire dans la vie
Tu m'en veu vraiment


----------



## Sir (6 Août 2001)

Merci macinside


----------



## benR (6 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*Si tout ce passe bien : je serais parmi les demonstrateurs d'Apple : donc j'y serait*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si tout se passe bien......


----------



## Sir (6 Août 2001)




----------



## macinside (6 Août 2001)

yama démonstrateur ? des tee-shirt apple c'est possible ?


----------



## gribouille (6 Août 2001)

... si y'as pas un brunch d'organisé... j'viens pas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[05 août 2001 : message édité par gribouille]


----------



## Yama (6 Août 2001)

Si tout ce passe bien : je serais parmi les demonstrateurs d'Apple : donc j'y serait


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> fais gaffe au hotel sur paris c'est pas donnée sur la banlieu t'a plein d'hotel de bonne qualité pour pas trés cher et en plus c'est facile d'aller sur paris (si la sncf et la ratp ne sont pas en gréve  )

p.s. : n'oublie pas le chocolat suisse il y a du monde qui adore ça 

 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je sais je sais... Ne vous savez maintenant comment me reconnaitre... je serait celui qui distribu du chocolat... Prenez pas de petit dej... J'apport les rations











 . Pour dormir pas de problème... Merci de ton aide macinside

[06 août 2001 : message édité par gjouvenat]


----------



## benR (6 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*yama démonstrateur ? des tee-shirt apple c'est possible ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Claiiiir !!
allez Yama, tu vasbien nous filer des T Shirts !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2001)

...en plus du badge officiel, peut-être un deuxième badge avec nos pseudos MacG...comme ça on pourra au moins se reconnaître !!!!


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Août 2001)

Ouais pkoi pas...Ca serait a voir avec le petit  formulaire pour voir qui vient qui vient pas....


----------



## Sir (6 Août 2001)

Ouais c'est pas con  the big pour les pseudos 
Bravo !!!
On a qu'a essaye??


----------



## gribouille (6 Août 2001)

moi ce seras facile de me reconnaitre... c'est celui qui renverse tout sur son passage, qui fait que des gaffes, à qui il arrives toujours les même mésaventures que Pierre Richard...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2001)

...je serai le gars qui reconnaîtra SirMacGregor...


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Août 2001)

et ben au moin c'est clair    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[06 août 2001 : message édité par gjouvenat]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*et ben au moin c'est claire    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------
Ze scoop !!!
Ben (Bengili ou BenR???) serait en réalité une fille prénommée Claire ??? ??? ???
D'où tiens-tu ça ??
Ouaf l'info !


----------



## Sir (6 Août 2001)

Ben moi je ne crois pas


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Août 2001)

Clair sans *E*


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2001)

Bernard Pivot est parmi nous


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2001)

moi je vais sqauter un peu partout histoire de rammenr plein de truc comme d'habitude (surtout des posters apple, faut pas que j'oublie les tubes en cartons pour pouvoir faire le plein)

[06 août 2001 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2001)

Habbiamo inteso *


*Nous entendons bien


----------



## archeos (7 Août 2001)

et en plus il est polyglotte


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2001)

Andiamo alla AE *


Allons y a l'AE


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2001)

tu peu parlé en français comme tout le monde

[06 août 2001 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2001)




----------



## gribouille (7 Août 2001)

je prefère quand SirMacGregor met des smiley... car là je comprends ce qu'il veut dire....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dis moi, SirMacGregor, qu'es-ce que tu bois d'habitude...? En tout cas ça à l'air vachement bon comme bibine... vus les effets que ça fait sur ta façon d'écrire... je suis sur que c'est une petite boisson achetée sous le manteau


----------



## benR (7 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
Ben (Bengili ou BenR???) serait en réalité une fille prénommée Claire ??? ??? ???
D'où tiens-tu ça ??
Ouaf l'info !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Damned !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je tourne le dos trente secondes, et ma véritable identité est mise à jour (à nue ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Facile donc de me repérer à l'AE: je serais avec ma mini jupe rose, et mon T Shirt moulant. J'ai une queue de cheval.


----------



## archeos (7 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
* je suis avec ma mini jupe rose, et mon T Shirt moulant. J'ai une queue de cheval qui en dépasse.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Vantaaard !!!


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2001)

Moi ca sera facile de me reconnaitre j'suis le gars qui sera sur l'icebook toute la journee
Les gars vous vous voulez pas essayer de rentrer avec un badge officiel en ayant vos pseudos macg???


----------



## gribouille (7 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*

. J'ai une queue de cheval.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... quel ennuis

Met plutôt une ceinture et des bretelles pour t'habiller... le reste est trop couvrant... fait simple et léger... c'est Must


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Moi ca sera facile de me reconnaitre j'suis le gars qui sera sur l'icebook toute la journee
Les gars vous vous voulez pas essayer de rentrer avec un badge officiel en ayant vos pseudos macg???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi y a pas comprendre ce que toi dire


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2001)

Je serais toute la journee a m'amuse avec l'icebook


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2001)

BenR envoi une photo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*
Facile donc de me repérer à l'AE: je serais avec ma mini jupe rose, et mon T Shirt moulant
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------
...Ben ! Euh, Claire ?? un petit tour en combi VW 1967 moquettisé, flowerpowerisé et peaceandloverisé autour de l'AE...ça te dirait ???
ps pour Amok : t'en fais pas, j'enlèverai le "rat" je sais être classe quand je veux !!!


----------



## benR (7 Août 2001)

Merci de vos conseils !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Archéos, si tu es sage, je te montrerai mon petit Titi.....

Dude.... je suis déjà à tes pieds !!!
tant de galanterie et de douceur...


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Août 2001)

Desolé BenR de t'avoir vendu...

Macinside je te rappelle (pour pas que tu oubli)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  que tu doit prendre des tubes en cartons... On sait jamais defoit que tu oubli


----------



## jeanba3000 (7 Août 2001)

j'y serai aussi, mais je ne sais pas encore comment vous me reconnaîtrez, et d'ici septembre, on aura le temps de mieux s'organiser question rencards : bouffe, pot, rdv au bar du quartier, sur un stand ou je ne sais quoi...

attendons simplement le retour des bronzés du forum et on décide.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
* tu doit prendre des tubes en cartons
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------
...petit conseil de vieux routard...
tu roules tes posters dans des préservatifs XXXXXXL (vendu en boîtes familiales par 48 pièces), ça encombre moins et ça protège de la pluie !
De plus, tu peux t'en servir comme sac de couchage d'appoint...
on dit : merci thebig !!!


----------



## benR (7 Août 2001)

Yes... je crois qu'un bon meeting s'impose, pour enfin mettre des visages sur tout ce beau monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... et pour se marrer un bon coup !


----------



## chepiok (7 Août 2001)

Ben moi je serais sur le stand MacG/TribuMac, moi aussi j'ai envie de coller des visages sur des noms.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par chepiok:
* j'ai envie de coller des visages sur des noms.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------
Aïe ! Aïe !

Des réputations vont se perdre...

...ceux (ou celles !) qui s'imagineraient qu'avec mon pseudo je ressemble physiquement à Jeff Bridges, vont être terriblement déçu(e)s...!!!

...je suis mieux !!!!


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Août 2001)

Ouais posser des visages sur des noms et ce fendre la gueule ca pouurait etre sympa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... pkoi pas ce bourrer la gueule aussi enfin bon on vera bien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Pour les rouleaux... Il y a possibilité d'utiliser les rouleaux de PQ et de papier menage c'est mieux que les capotes XXXXXXXL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Amok (7 Août 2001)

Perso, je préfère me coller un nom sur le visage, et peindre en bleu l'espace restant. Comme Pierrot le fou.

[07 août 2001 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2001)




----------



## jeanba3000 (8 Août 2001)

on pourrait aussi faire un trombinoscope préalable en ligne, chacun envoyant son petit jpeg et consultable par tous, comme ça on peut déjà rigoler d'ici à septembre, on  ne se trompera pas une fois dans l'AE, et ça fera sans doute un sujet de discution bestseller dans le bar macg...

vous allez me dire : qui se cogne le boulot ?

éventuellement moi, j'ai pas trop de taf en ce moment, (bonne âme que je suis)


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2001)

je crois qu'il avait deja un post a ce sujet

[07 août 2001 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2001)

j'ai trouvé : http://forums.macg.co/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=15&t=000268


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Août 2001)

Bon moi je dit pas de photo... on vera bien sur place et comme ca on as la surprise bonne ou mauvaise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . On aura certainement les badges MacG c'est deja bien.


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2001)

mais je le relance dans une nouvelle page : http://forums.macg.co/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=25&t=000203


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Août 2001)

Vas y continu comme ca et tu vas avoir une etolie en plus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 . Aller un peu de serieux tout le monde et on met ca photo.


----------



## Sir (8 Août 2001)

YES


----------



## J-L (9 Août 2001)

Je serais à l'AE, évidement, et j'aurais le bô t-shirt déjà décrit à Xantho, noir avec dessus des zolis Loup tout pleins!!


----------



## Sir (9 Août 2001)

Moi je viendrais sans mon kilt je l'echangerai contre un style Flower power je viendrais en WV 1963 look peace and love comme dirait notre cher et adore The BIg 
Voila


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2001)

bon vous commencez à m'agacer SirMacGigi et TheBigBogauski *Je suis le seul parmi nous à posséder un Combi VW de 1967 orange et blanc camping-car d'origine*
c'est pas pasque vous avez des iMacs FlowPow que vous avez un VW, voilà!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## benR (10 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*Je suis le seul parmi nous à posséder un Combi VW de 1967 orange et blanc camping-car d'origine*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si en plus tu t'en sers toujours: respect....


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2001)

ben sûr!!!




si des filles sont intéressées par la Baie de Somme


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2001)

je peu toujour venir avec la kangoo de ma boite, c'est tout équiper a l'arriere


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Perso, je préfère me coller un nom sur le visage, et peindre en bleu l'espace restant. Comme Pierrot le fou.

[07 août 2001 : message édité par Amok]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

"Il est trop tard!" Amok 
pour cela


----------



## gribouille (10 Août 2001)

moi je viendrais avec ma vieille cabanne roulante


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (10 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*ben sûr!!!




si des filles sont intéressées par la Baie de Somme    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouah, l'autre, la baie de somme, c'est chez moi ok ?
Non mais dis donc, ne vietn pas me voler mon coin non plus


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2001)

waaaahhhhhhhaahhhhahhahahahhah!!!!!!!!!!!
j'en pleure tellement c'est beau


----------



## gribouille (10 Août 2001)

j'avais jamais remarqué qu'il étais assortis à MacG au point de vue couleur


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Ouah, l'autre, la baie de somme, c'est chez moi ok ?
Non mais dis donc, ne vietn pas me voler mon coin non plus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben tu sais Toine c'est chez moi aussi (j'y ai des terres agricoles, hi hi hi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2001)

c'est trop humide pour moi la somme, je préfére mes vaches  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 meuhhhh !


----------



## Sir (10 Août 2001)

Waouh Waouh !!! cool


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2001)

au faite gribouille  est tu aussi beau que t'on car tout chromé ?


----------



## Sir (10 Août 2001)

Qu'est ce que tu racontes MACINSIDE


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Août 2001)

Mouarf.... Moi je prend le TGV... Avec la sncf....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la c'est les nouveaux TGV  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Août 2001)

C'est beau n'est ce pas...


----------



## gribouille (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*au faite gribouille  est tu aussi beau que t'on car tout chromé ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ahhh non c'set pas du chrome...mais de la tôle Inox ... comme moi inoxydable


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2001)

et l'intérieur c'est comment ?


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Août 2001)

Et le coffre ???? Le tableau de bord ??? Les jantes ??? Etc


----------



## Sir (11 Août 2001)

Ah l'avenir


----------

